

Why I Hung Up on a New York Times Reporter - wyclif
http://www.garynorth.com/public/7954.cfm

======
alanfalcon
I like what Calacanis did during one of his fits, which was to require that
the conversation be recorded and him allowed to publish the whole thing on his
blog. It added a nice level of accountability for the reporter, and also led
to an entertaining On The Media interview where we got to hear the sausage
being made (so to speak).
<http://www.onthemedia.org/transcripts/2007/05/25/05> (Wow, that was nearly
four years ago already).

